# Closing in on a 112!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Found one locally in nice shape and I know it's not the machine the 316 is, but I'm tired of searching high and low for expensive parts. The 112 seems to be a much easier machine to maintain. Any inputs on this guys? It's a 1970, but looking at a few others as well, but not as nice as this one.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The 112 is a good machine,though not as powerful as the 316,and if you like it ,I say get it if it's reasonably priced. But,first,have you checked for any Kohler 17hp/18hp engines,to upgrade the 316?If you can find a Kohler twin 17/18,it shouldn't be too hard to replace the Onan.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

TB I just got a 111 basketcase as a freebie with a donor car I had to by for a resto. Looks like fun and easy workins' 

Just jump on in and have some fun!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm looking at that too. I loved the 316 and it still runs great, but I'm certain it'll blow oil into the carb again so we're putting together a lead on rig until I can figure out what to do with the 316.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you checked the breathers on the 316,to see if they're faulty?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Have you checked the breathers on the 316,to see if they're faulty?


No, it was fine. The motor is shot. The dealer supposedly rebuilt the top end, but I'm just not so sure I want to waste a dime on that onan motor because they are so hard and expensive to get parts for.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah - i could use some parts for my 90's onan 20HP horizontal ( not even sure itll actually run) - when i saw $200 for a coil - i think im going to look for other options, possibly a twin cylender motorcycle coil.....


----------

